# How to shoot like John Wick



## Devildoc (Oct 12, 2018)

I am unabashedly a fan of the John Wick movies.  I saw this clip of Taran Butler working with some guy (sorry, I don't follow his Youtube channel) on mechanics and techniques.  I enjoyed the video.


----------



## 4859 (Nov 13, 2018)

Well shit, that looks fucking badass.

Now I'm wondering if I dissapointed hadj. 

"No, not like this! Is that the weaver? He's not even doing a cool spin move! He's so basi-"
....
.......
".........sooo laaaaaaammmeee..... gehhh...."


Hey Shaggy what was he saying?

Oh.. nothing important.


----------

